# الموضوع الرسمى لنقل مواضيع الحريق و الصحى الى المنتدى الجديد



## zanitty (16 نوفمبر 2014)

الاخوه المهندسون الافاضل 
الاخوات المهندسات الفضليات 
تعلموان انه قد تم افتتاح قسما جديدا لاعمال التركيبات الصحيه و الحريق 
و للتيسير على مشرفينا فى نقل كل ما يخص هذا القسم من قسم التكييف الى هناك و حتى يتم العمل باسرع وقت و اقل مجهود على الجميع 
فحضراتكم جميعا مدعوون بالمشاركه فى اعاده تنظييم القسميين و ذلك بنسخ روابط المواضيع التى تخص القسم الجديد الى هذا المووضع حتى يتيسر نقلها جميعا


----------



## م. رياض النجار (16 نوفمبر 2014)

تم نقل موضوعات الدكتور صبري سعيد .. والمهندس عبد العاطي بدري .. موضوعاتي 

في حال ملاحظات على نقص في النقل .. أرجو التنبيه


----------



## م. رياض النجار (16 نوفمبر 2014)

تم نقل موضوعات المهندس زانيتي .. والمهندس محب الحرمين ..

في حال ملاحظات على نقص في النقل .. أرجو التنبيه ​


----------



## eng.ms5 (17 نوفمبر 2014)

خطوة ممتازة


----------



## م. رياض النجار (18 نوفمبر 2014)

تم نقل موضوعات المهندس hooka .. والمهندس وائل نسيم ..

في حال ملاحظات على نقص في النقل .. أرجو التنبيه ​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (19 نوفمبر 2014)

تم نقل موضوعات أستاذي في العلم وأخي في الدين وشريكي في الاشراف *mohamed mech*

في حال ملاحظات على نقص في النقل .. أرجو التنبيه ​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (19 نوفمبر 2014)

تم نقل موضوعات المهندس toktok66

في حال ملاحظات على نقص في النقل .. أرجو التنبيه ​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (19 نوفمبر 2014)

تم نقل موضوعات المهندس محمد العطفي

في حال ملاحظات على نقص في النقل .. أرجو التنبيه ​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (19 نوفمبر 2014)

تم نقل موضوعات المهندس asd_zxc
في حال ملاحظات على نقص في النقل .. أرجو التنبيه


----------



## م. رياض النجار (19 نوفمبر 2014)

تم نقل موضوعات المهندس ابن العميد
في حال ملاحظات على نقص في النقل .. أرجو التنبيه ​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (19 نوفمبر 2014)

تم نقل موضوعات المهندس fayek9
في حال ملاحظات على نقص في النقل .. أرجو التنبيه ​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (19 نوفمبر 2014)

تم نقل موضوعات المهندس الطموني
في حال ملاحظات على نقص في النقل .. أرجو التنبيه ​


----------



## mohamed mech (23 نوفمبر 2014)

م. رياض النجار قال:


> تم نقل موضوعات أستاذي في العلم وأخي في الدين وشريكي في الاشراف *mohamed mech*
> 
> في حال ملاحظات على نقص في النقل .. أرجو التنبيه ​



هذا شرف كبير انا دونه


----------



## البراء سامح (13 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً وزادكم من علمه وفضله الكريم
شكراً لكم على ما قدمتموه لنا وما زلتم .. 
اللهم اجعله فى ميزان حسناتهم واجزهم الجنة انك ولىّ ذلك والقادر عليه
​


----------



## sharaf911 (16 ديسمبر 2014)

اوبااااااااا

ده طلع بجد بصراحة مش هاقدر اقولكم غير ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله

والله فعلا بنتعلم منكم وربنا يطرح فيكم البركة


----------



## meskif (6 فبراير 2015)

بالتوفيق


----------



## Eng.Hassan Ahmed (8 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم الله لما فيه الصالح


----------

